

DSPL: Dataset Publishing Language - yanw
http://code.google.com/apis/publicdata/

======
zdw
Awesome, this is a great start. I'd love to see how they'd handle multiple
definitions of concepts (for example, a "profit" column could be gross or net)
and various localization issues with data in other languages.

